# Grapple at the Garden



## Reeksta (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's a wrap-up of the GATG event that just took place
Grapple at the Garden recap Maynard Lawal score wins at MSG - MMA Fighting
Fair play to the members of the Gracie family for being willing to do this (against some very solid wrestlers too)


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 21, 2014)

What sort of wrestling was it? I don't know what the difference is between the difference 'types' I'm afraid, I've seen some of the Olympic matches when it was on in London but that's it lol. It does look as though it would have been fun to watch.


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 21, 2014)

There were three different styles contested. Most of the card was collegiate (the kind Americans do in the NCAAs) but the co-main bout was freestyle (one of the two Olympic styles; similar to collegiate but you score more points for big 'high amplitude' throws or slams) and the main bout was greco-roman (the other Olympic style where you're not allowed to attack the opponent's legs).
Very envious that you got to catch some of the action at London 2012. Bet the atmosphere was electric


----------

